# Six Simple Ways to Build Honesty and Trust in Your Marriage



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Honest communication is the foundation of a solid marriage. Communication isn’t the only way to cultivate honesty in a relationship, however. In order to have a strong marriage that will stand the test of time, you need to be honest and trustworthy in all things. Your spouse is your partner in love and in life, so learn how to honor them by being as honest and trustworthy as you can. 

*1. Know Yourself*

You cannot be honest with another person until you are honest with yourself. Take the time to examine your deepest thoughts and feelings because they will color the way you view the world and the way you interact with the people closest to you. When you are true to yourself it is much easier to have an open and honest relationship with someone else.

*2. Do As You Say* 

In addition to being honest with yourself in your thoughts, you should also be honest with your actions. If you say you are going to do something, do it! Make sure that your actions match your words – if they don’t, how can you expect anyone to trust you? 

*3. Be Sincere in Your Honesty*

You don’t have to like absolutely everything about your spouse. In fact, you probably won’t – you are two different people and you’re bound to get on each other’s nerves from time to time. When conflict arises, however, it is important that you address the issue and treat your partner the way you want to be treated – sincerely. Even when airing grievances, you should do so in a way that doesn’t tear your partner down. Instead of accusing your partner of working too much, tell them that you miss them when they work long hours. Instead of feeling attacked, it will open your partner up to a conversation.

*4. Receive Honesty Yourself*

You can’t expect your spouse to take your criticism if you aren’t willing to get a little of it back. Trust is only built between two people when they can have an honest conversation and that goes both ways. Rather than becoming defensive and finding an excuse for every point your partner makes, acknowledge their concerns and try to come to a resolution together.

*5. Accept that You Can’t Change Each Other*

The most trusting thing you can do for your partner is accept them for who they are. Your partner may be able to change their actions or their words, but who they are as a person may never change. If you want your partner to trust and accept you for who you are, you must do the same for them.

*6. Let Your Love Guide You*

The world is a harsh place sometimes and it is often difficult to trust that other people will be honest and good when it may be easier to be bad. When faced with a trying situation involving your partner, don’t let your anger or cynicism color your actions – let your love for your partner guide you and your response. 

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

